

Professional design advice for a simple flat fee - pseudometa
https://www.dustinkirk.com?ref=hn2

======
minimaxir
You've submitted this 5 times in the last 2 months.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pseudometa](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pseudometa)

That might be a bit excessive.

